# Question about Job Boxes.



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I am trying to move my camera equipment to an out building. I am in the process of fortifying it but I am still worried. I was thinking about a Job Box as an extra line of defense. 

So my question:

How tuff are Job Boxes? I work service so I have no idea. Are they a ***** to break into or just there to keep the honest people honest?

Thanks


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> I am trying to move my camera equipment to an out building. I am in the process of fortifying it but I am still worried. I was thinking about a Job Box as an extra line of defense.
> 
> So my question:
> 
> ...


A cordless grinder with a cutting wheel will get you into one in no time flat.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

So all I will get is some noise and a general idea where to aim at night.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> A cordless grinder with a cutting wheel will get you into one in no time flat.


Or a torch.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

The last couple times we've lost equipment thats been secured in either a box or C-Can, they've simply used sledge hammers. Noisy but effective and quick. 

I would not leave camera equipment in either.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

nothing is theft proof and cameras help but the thieves still find away to get your stuff if they really want it and alarms can be defeated


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Or a torch.


We had a job that kept getting hit by thieves with torches, so I moved one of the job boxes outside the building and loaded it with 6 nearly empty gas cans, one thief in the hospital was enough to get the word out to leave the torches behind.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

all you can do is slow them down.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> A cordless grinder with a cutting wheel will get you into one in no time flat.


 Yes it will. Just happened to us at our job last week. dang thieves. I think it was an inside job since camera was turned and then unplugged. Just get one that has concealed locks.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Do like my neighbor does at work. Get a pair of pit bulls.


----------



## JHITT (Feb 27, 2013)

We used them to keep our tools clean and dry on multi day jobs. Saved arguments between trades as to what belonged to who. As for theft prevention, they might as well be in a chest freezer. The condo builders didn't want plumbers to use them because over a weekend fumes from cleaner, glue, b tanks, ...etc. could build up. Rule was tools only. I agree.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You can into one in about 1 minute with a drill. Keeps honest people honest. I like NYC suggestion, chain a pit bull to it.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> You can into one in about 1 minute with a drill. Keeps honest people honest. I like NYC suggestion, chain a pit bull to it.



I live in rural OK, pitbulls would be cliche. Maybe attack ferrets.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Put a sign on it like a gunsafe I seen "before you take a torch to this see if you can tell me where I put the pound of gunpowder inside it"


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

My wife said I should just put some books on top of it and everything inside should be safe.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

tried pitbulls they just fed them poisoned meat thinking about handgrenades inside next time .....lol


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Put a sign on it, saying "shovel and sledge only". 


Could hang a sign like Shelby of AxMen uses,,,,
STAY OUT!
TRESPASSERS WILL BE SHOT!
SURVIVORS WILL BE SHOT AGAIN!


----------

